

Show HN : My weekend(s) project - Strapfolio - anujkk
http://www.strapfolio.com/

======
bluetidepro
Don't get me wrong, it isn't a bad design but I think your price point may be
a bit high for what other competitors sell their high quality WordPress themes
for. $30 can buy you a much more robust (custom -- _not Bootstrap_ ) theme on
sites like <http://themeforest.net>, <http://www.mojo-themes.com>,
<http://www.woothemes.com>, etc. You may want to look at bringing your price
down slightly to compete with those bigger markets.

~~~
anujkk
How much you think is a good price for this?

~~~
bluetidepro
Honestly, since a lot of it is built on top of Bootstrap, which probably sped
up your development time and would also speed up someone trying to replicate
it themselves. I would say closer to the $15-$20 range would make it much more
enticing to people who know about those other sites.

------
anujkk
Some analytics for last 4 hours(time since posting it to HN) :

4898 total unique visitors.

1567 clicked demo button.

87 clicked buy button (but not completed transaction)

72 checked documentation

28 clicked on screenshot

4 completed sale.

~~~
JoelMarsh
Senior UX guy here... free advice:

1) Your demo button is killing your sales.

The drop between step 2 and 3 of your stats is the proof, although I
immediately noticed the problem: People don't go "back" to make a sale, they
go forward. When they click your demo button, they no longer have a call to
action button to lead them to the sale. Recommendation: add a top bar that
stays with them as they check out the demo. Regardless of how you solve this,
it's worth losing sleep over it.

2) Changing the demo content (text) to be about the theme itself.

At least in the intro paragraph. I found it very disorienting after clicking
the demo button.

3) Pick 3 selling points, not 9.

The first one should almost convince me by itself. Make them bigger and more
visual. The rest are just extras. Make them look like extras.

4) Remember that you're selling design to designers.

There are beautiful Wordpress themes that are free. Yours looks ok, but not
$30 ok. ;) TELL ME WHY I LOVE THIS, and tell me in the first sentence.

5) Screenshots suck. Use the image to show me or teach me something I need to
understand about this product. Better yet, get a really nice background image
and fill that baby blue area with it. Add some emotion, man!

6) By pitching it based on Underscores and Bootstrap you're immediately
selling to a technical audience. In my experience, visual creatives are not
particularly technical. Why is bootstrap good? What is Underscores? etc.

7) A/B test versions with and without the price in the buy button. You include
the price when it makes the product more appealing. Yours is high. the A/B
test will give you a very rough idea of how much effect that has on
conversion.

8) Include the demo / buy links in the header of your documentation. Beside
the logo, not in the top-right corner.

~~~
anujkk
These are some very good advice. Thanks. In coming weekends, I will make
improvements suggested by you and everybody else to improve both the offering
and landing page.

~~~
JoelMarsh
Also, good luck and good work! :)

------
ivanbernat
You know Gmail ignores dots in usernames?

> anuj (dot) kk (at) gmail (dot) com

This is a bit hard on the eyes so try it as anujkk (at) gmail (dot) com. Also,
Gmail has good spam filters :)

~~~
anujkk
I wasn't aware about that. Updated.

------
Alan01252
Looks really good. In fact I'm kind of envious, the base theme already looks
better than what I was able to create using the same stack.

A couple of very minor things:

The buy now button has an alert attached to it.

The documentation is great, but it suggests that you have to create / install
the plug-ins by yourself? If that's true it would put me off buying.

Hope that helps.

p.s It might be worth enabling the responsive features of bootstrap on the
main site. It works well on the demo.

~~~
anujkk
Thanks a lot. I fixed that alert message. I forgot to remove it before
uploading my files to server. You don't need to create any plugin. Also, you
don't need to install any plugin by yourself except contact form 7 plugin (a
3rd party plugin). All you need to do is to copy/paste some static HTML in
wordpress pages. I'm looking to provide a content import file for this in next
version.

I was struggling with adjusting the screenshot image size when I used
bootstrap responsive features on main site. It was looking ugly and I wasn't
having much free time. So, I used the default 960px fixed layout.

------
codegeek
Looks good. One thing to mention: the demo page at
<http://demo.strapfolio.com/> does not render the stylesheets correctly in
IE8.

~~~
anujkk
Mind telling what's the issue? I find it working fine on IE8, except the fact
that round corners aren't working. Twitter Bootstrap doesn't support round
corners because IE8 doesn't provide support for the CSS3 property and pseudo-
class border-radius and :nth-child.

------
webbruce
This is a good start, I would definitely find a designer friend to help out on
the frontend.

~~~
anujkk
Sorry. I didn't get you. Are you suggesting me to get some designer or you are
talking about yourself?

------
markyc
looking great, consider bundling 5 clean, professional looking themes/designs
with it and you'll probably touch even closer to home

~~~
anujkk
by themes/designs you mean skins? That's the plan. I will provide as many
different skins as possible and I'm also looking to integrate it completely
with twitter/github/flickr/youtube/etc. Besides that I may also provide a
visiting card psd matching the look & feel of theme as a freebie.

Right now, I was itching to launch it so I did it with very basic version.

Please provide suggestions on how else to improve it?

~~~
markyc
yes, that's what i meant.

great v 1.0 man! keep iterating on it, and start collecting emails and talk to
users/customers to get a feel of what they need

you're doing great!

------
svachalek
Have you tried this in mobile browsers? Looks a bit broken on my iPhone.

~~~
anujkk
Yes and I know it will not work well in mobile devices. As of now, this theme
supports only desktop and tablets. I will try to add some responsiveness if
possible.

------
onko
Have you made any sales yet?

~~~
anujkk
Only 4 but I would still consider it a mini success that in 2-3 hours it got
8K+ visits, 45% trying demo and 8% clicking buy button. What I don't
understand is when they are clicking buy button why aren't they actually
completing the transaction? Is gumroad turning them off or the HN crowd is
just testing if buy button actually works. :)

~~~
onko
Nice, congrats! And yeah, I clicked it just to see what payment processor
you're using.. :)

~~~
jamespollack
ditto wanted to see where it went. a stripe button would be better than
gumroad

~~~
anujkk
I am unable to use stripe as I'm not from US and I don't have a bank account
there. Gumroad itself uses stripe and pays the 2.9% + 30 cents a transaction.
It keeps the rest - 2.1%

------
mikesilvis
Looks great!

